# How to Change Node Type to Broadcast?



## deas (Sep 2, 2003)

In IPconfig for my Win2k machine/ethernet adapter I see that Node Type is Peer to Peer.
Having read all about how netbios works on the MS website I think that this should be set to 'Broadcast' to enable my PCs to see each others netbios names.
The network USED to work OK (and I can make netbios work by using the LMHOSTs file) so presumably something changed the Node Type. Probably a new version of some VPN software I installed recently (?) or possibly Spyware/Adware related as I have been plagued by this recently.
Can anyone advise on how to change the Node Type back to Broadcast?


----------



## blin (Aug 3, 2003)

quoted from http://www.ChicagoTech.net
How to modify Node Type

1. For W2K/XP, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters to make change:
Name: DhcpNodeType
Value Type: REG_DWORD - Number
Valid Range: 1,2,4,8 (b-node, p-node, m-node, h-node)
Default: 1 or 8 based on the WINS server configuration

If this key is present, it will override the DhcpNodeType key. If neither key is present, the system defaults to b-node if there are no WINS servers configured for the client. The system defaults to h-node if there is at least one WINS server configured.

2. Windows 95, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\MSTCP
Name: NodeType
Value type: DWORD
Valid range: 1, 2, 4, or 8
Default: 1 (b-node) if no value is specified or no WINS servers are configured on the network; 8 (h-node) if WINS servers are specified and NodeType is not otherwise defined in the Registry. 
If DNS is enabled (which also enabled LMHOSTS in Windows 95), name resolution will also follow the mode defined by this parameter. This value can also be configured using DHCP.


----------



## deas (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks blin.

One minor point: I don't quite understand the comment "If this key is present, it will override the DhcpNodeType key".

Which key is 'this key'?
DhcpNodeType seems to be a value of the Parameters Key, is there another DhcpNodeType key or am I misunderstanding something?
Deas


----------

